
The Cliqz search engine uses a typo to slip past your tracker-blocker - kick
https://anolysis.privacy.cliqz.com/
======
kick
This is significant because Cliqz claims to be a pro-privacy search engine, as
is shown by them getting on the front page four times over the past four days:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21716860](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21716860)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21694980](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21694980)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21684708](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21684708)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21676252](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21676252)

------
nxgentech
[Disclaimer: I work at Cliqz]

The name anolysis is not a type, it is derived from "Anonymous Analysis" and
which truly means we do all the analysis of the data anonymously.

